# Attaching URL's to Music



## mjames8904 (May 20, 2006)

I would like to attach URL to a song for background music...it requires me to have the format of my music in "URL". I don't know how to do that. Does anyone have experience with this? Do you have to have special software? I would appreciate any assistance at all. Thanks.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The url is just the file location. What folder is your music in?

FYI- Background music is taboo. And you never need special software for web design.


----------



## mjames8904 (May 20, 2006)

My music is in "My Documents". The place where the music file is supposed to go has http:// in front of it and then I am supposed to put my music after that. I just don't know what to put after the http:// . How do put the information correctly to make the song play? I thought it was the URL address. Is it somewhere in the "My Documents"?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

mjames8904 said:


> How do put the information correctly to make the song play? I thought it was the URL address. Is it somewhere in the "My Documents"?


If you're putting it on a webpage it would be http://www.yoursite.com/yourfile.mp3 -or- http://www.yoursite.com/yourfolder/yourfile.mp3 Which it is depends on where you have uploaded the file

If you're simply trying to link it to a file on your computer right click the file and select properties. Highligh and copy the location. It will look something like this: C:\Documents and Settings\Your Username\My Documents\My Music\myfile.mp3 ***This will only play for you, no one else.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You must put the file online or people will be looking for the file on their computers.


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

Some One Wrote That Background Music Is Taboo, If Thats *true Why, Certain People's Web Pages Have Background Music Then!!? *I Have A *Yahoo 360 Page *And People Have *Music *On *Their Pages*. If U Have Your *Own Specific Tune *U Want To Put On The Page How Do Get A Url 4 That Tune? Do U Send 2 A Hosting Web Site Or What? Does Anyone Have *clearer * Instructions Or *break It Down A Little Better *on This Issue?.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have closed all the other threads you started, please stick to ONE THREAD for a single issue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This is an old thread JW, you might want to re-open one of the other ones


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

dude, if my question isn't getting answered i'm go n 2 rephase it? why r u closing my question? it seems u dont know what i'm talking about,maybe some 1 else does yo! this is 4 john will up there!!!


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

yo man c'mon on that! john will


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

I think people understand your question just fine, although if you're worried about people understanding you perhaps you'd do better without random capitalization, italics, bold, underlining, and shorthand. If your question is not answered, you don't need to start a new thread. Particularly if you only wait two hours for an answer and then start another one. 

It is a terrible idea to have music automatically play on websites. Personally, I'll immediately navigate away from a site that has music playing, even if it's a song I like. Maybe I was already listening to music on my computer and your song is overriding it. Maybe I'm on the internet at 3 in the morning and other people in my house are trying to sleep. Maybe I can't stand the song you're playing and it drives me insane. Maybe I go to your site a lot so I hear the same song playing over and over and over. To answer your question of why people do it, they think it's cool. And I guess if your target audience is a small group of friends who all like the music you do then it's fine. But I would guess that 80% of people find it annoying. If you really want to do it, google "automatically play music on website". You should find plenty of information.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I agree with Wendy. Music on websites is ANNOYING at best.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If its the same question then you could bump up an old thread, ie. this one, so it comes back to the top and gets new attention. No need to post the same question three times, its simpler to ask it once, and it also takes up less time for the members if they are not answering the same question multiple times.

And this thread makes the most sense from all your other ones. You can't convert music to a URL, two completely different things. You'd need to upload the music to your website and add the HTML code to play it. There should be an option at your Yahoo page to upload music.

Some reading to get you started: http://www.thesitewizard.com/webdesign/backgroundmusic.shtml

Background music is for the most part cheesy, thats why very few sites have background music.


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

ummm wendy,i didn't ask u about ur personal view on this issue,if u dont know how to do it, dont reply. i asked 4 some one who new how to do this. i aint ask what u felt about it so save ur smart remarks 4 sombody else. i aint got time 4 that. i needed help on learning how to do something that obviously...u dont know how to do! so do somthing productive with ur self!! 1!


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

thanx triple 6 i appreciate that intelligent responce 2 what i'm trying to do! do u mind if i direct my questions 2 u? u have an understandind uv things thanx once again!!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Actually, I believe that you did.



> Some One Wrote That Background Music Is Taboo, If Thats true Why, Certain People's Web Pages Have Background Music Then!!?


I was telling you why it's taboo, and why people do it anyway.

And I do know how to do it. But it's bad practice and I try not to give bad web design advice. Which is why I gave you the exact search phrase that would lead to Triple6's link. But it appears that typing isn't your strong point, so I can understand why that wasn't useful. My bad. Feel free to post your questions in this thread. I can assure you I won't answer, so no worries there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That is pretty rude THE DUN  

You asked WHY it was TABOO, and I think Wendy answered that part --- geesh.

Talk about thankless people.

Perhaps I should mention your poor English?


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

typing doesnt have to b my strong point...but i bet u understood everything i said(typed) n that last reply though huh! and if u dont give bad web design advice,then u coulda did without that xtra shhhhh. now chew on dat!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

There is no need to be rude to anyone here .
We all try to help as best we can.. 

I have been on a few sites where music plays automatically and it is annoying to say the least 

It is hard to understand posts if they are not typed correctly
if you cant be bothered to type them so we can understand them
lol we might not be bothered to answer them 

If the song you want is a popular one there is the copyright factor to be taken into consideration


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

if a person doesn't understand what another persons question is b cause uv typing and they really want to help...then they should respond=can u please re-prase ur question, i dont understand it. aint that simple enough,u think? or even more simple dont reply at all? cause there might b someone that does understand.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you checked out this site: http://www.thesitewizard.com/webdesign/backgroundmusic.shtml

Or even better: http://personalweb.about.com/od/linkingideas/a/408mp3files.htm

But I'd recommend you be nice to the folks here or your stay won't last much longer.


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

thanx again trip sixes,i appreciate the real help. i'll b needing u again i know!!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

THE DUN said:


> if a person doesn't understand what another persons question is b cause uv typing and they really want to help...then they should respond=can u please re-prase ur question, i dont understand it. aint that simple enough,u think? or even more simple dont reply at all? cause there might b someone that does understand.


Well I understood this whole post EXCEPT for "uv". What the heck is the word you're trying to put there?


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

uv = of.

Just for the record THE DUN(ce), Wendy (and probably most of the other people posting in this thread) do Web design for a living. To suggest that she doesn't know how to embed media in a web page is laughable. _Laughable_. The bottom line is this: your question was answered before you even bumped this thread--if you had taken the time to understand the original posts rather than being acrimoniously bellicose. What you're asking to do is so easy a kid could figure it out in five minutes on Google. Which is exactly why Wendy gave you a Google search phrase.

I'm doing this against my will because I don't really like helping mean people, but I'll spell it out for you. Your host is Yahoo, so I imagine you have some web space they've allocated for your account. Upload your *.mp3* or *.wav* file to that space. Then, in the HTML markup for every page you want to automatically play a song, put the following code:


```
[URL=file.mp3]file.mp3[/URL]<NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="file.mp3"></NOEMBED>
```
Replace *file.mp3* with the filename of your song. The server must support the mp3 MIME type, but I'm sure Yahoo does.

I also do web design for a living, and I would never do this on any of my sites. Ever.

You might want to drop "Computer" from your listed experience. It might be a bit more accurate.

chris.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

cristobal03 said:


> uv = of.


Now I've seen it all. He used two letters to represent a two letter word 

It would have been just as easy to actually say "of".


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

cristobal03 said:


> I also do web design for a living, and I would never do this on any of my sites. Ever.


I second this, I would never EVER put music playing on a website. Whats more anytime I browse to a page that has music automatically playing on it in the background I immediately click back!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have come across some really irritating ones


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

hey trip 6 can u tell me how to download this 2 my p.c.[JAD file (mToolbox.jad)] i have windows xp.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you mean this: http://www.download.com/mToolbox/3000-2641_4-10534933.html

Downloading to the PC should be easy from the link, but I don't know how to install it. I'd imagine there would be a utility for you phone that would install it.


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

i was this website[www.getjar.com],and i was tryin 2 down load from there. i can save but like u said i can't install it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

And I don't know how to either. But I looked into it and you need a service or utility to send it to the phone, here's one I found: http://pcspix.com/index.html.


----------



## THE DUN (May 22, 2007)

thanx again trip six.


----------

